# Graduating...........



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

I have fantastic news: I am graduating from Olympic College next month, June 16th 2013! I am very excited and scared. I love Olympic College and really don't want to leave but I do have to go on to a University and continue my degree. I am going all the way up to my PhD. I am graduating with my Associates of Arts degree in Human Services. I will be going onto Social Work. I want to eventually become an advocate for people with disabilities. I thought that I would share the fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

congratulations angel.......the very best of luck to you...
i have so many disabilities that i can't even count them...but at least most of them are all in my head...lol...
there are a lot of people that get kind of swept under the rug , so to speak..they need people like yourself to help them......thank you..


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Thank you lohachata. Also you're welcome. Yeah I have noticed things that happen with people with disabilities, and they do get swept under the rug. It isn't fair that people with disabilities get shut out of things that they want to do. I am going to get the stigma that is out there demolished.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

good luck, hope life is good


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes for the future.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Thank you weedkiller and bv77.


----------

